# S&W Performance Center 500



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Seriously thinking about purchasing a 500 with 10.5 barrel, interesting in hearing about your experience (if any) on the 500.

What scope & mounts are you using and ammo.

Thanks

p.s. Yes, I am retired and have a few coins burning a hole in my pants.


----------

